# Oss4

## CooSee

wollte mal oss4 antesten, habe die audigy4 non-pro, aber lässt sich erst garnicht starten   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Exclamation: 

 /etc/init.d/oss start

 * Starting OSS ...

/usr/sbin/soundon: line 40: 21606 Speicherzugriffsfehler  /usr/sbin/ossdetect -v >> $LOG

No /usr/lib/oss/etc/installed_drivers - cannot continue

/dev/mixer: No such file or directory

 * Failed to start OSS

FATAL: Error inserting osscore (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4-3/kernel/oss/osscore.ko): Cannot allocate memory

ossvermagic[4972]: segfault at 00000000 eip 48dd3d83 esp bfc41c1c error 4

ossvermagic[4979]: segfault at 00000000 eip 48dd3d83 esp bff13ecc error 4

ossvermagic[11994]: segfault at 00000000 eip 48dd3d83 esp bfe175bc error 4

osscore: vmalloc(0) failed (PMALLOC)

osscore: osdev_create: Out of memory

osscore: Failed to allocate OSDEV structure

osscore: vmalloc(0) failed (PMALLOC)

osscore: osdev_create: Out of memory

osscore: Failed to allocate OSDEV structure

osscore: vmalloc(0) failed (PMALLOC)

osscore: osdev_create: Out of memory

osscore: Failed to allocate OSDEV structure

einige fehlermeldungen   :Exclamation: 

---

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.3, glibc-2.7-r2, 2.6.24-gentoo-r4-4 i686)

=================================================================                                   

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r4-4 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz                   

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 04 Apr 2008 11:02:01 +0000                                                  

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                        

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33                                                                        

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.5                                                                  

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9, 2.5.1-r5                                                             

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6                                                                       

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7                                                                         

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.12                                                                        

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2                                                                    

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1                                                                  

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1                                      

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18.50.0.6                                                                    

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -msse3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/svn/env /usr/kde/svn/share/config /usr/kde/svn/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -msse3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/kde /usr/portage/local/layman/dirtyepic /usr/portage/local/layman/desktop-effects /usr/local/overlays/oss-overlay/usr/local/overlays/qt"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi alsa bash-completion berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr cli clucene color-console cracklib crypt css dbus designer-plugin divx dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread emboss emovix encode fbcondecor fbsplash ffmpeg firefox fits flac fontconfig fortran fping gdbm gif glib glitz gnokii gpm gs gstreamer gtk hal htmlhandbook iconv id3tag ipv6 irmc jack java java5 jpeg jpeg2k jsapi kde kerberos lame lcms legacy_ralink_rt73 libcaca libnotify libwww lirc lm_sensors logitech-mouse logrotate lua lzo mad mbrola md5sum messenger midi mikmod mjpeg mmx mmxext mng mozdevelop mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp oscar oss pam pango pcre pdf perl pic pie png ppds python qt-copy qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline real realmedia reflection rt73usb rtsp schedule sdl sensord session skins slang smp sms sndfile spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification subtitles subversion svg svga taglib tcpd telepathy teletext theora threads thunderbird tiff truetype unicode usb vcd vcdx vidix visualization vnc vorbis wavpack wifi win32codecs winpopup wma wmf wmp wxwindows x86 xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xosd xpm xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc yv12 zip zlib zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" LIRC_DEVICES="alsa_usb creative" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

danke

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## Vortex375

O_o wozu die Toten wiederbeleben?

Im ernst: was willst du bitte mit OSS? Es reicht doch wenn ALSA nicht richtig funktioniert, da brauch ich nicht noch ein zweites Audio-System zum basteln.

Sorry, normalerweise schreib ich keine "was willst du denn damit???"-Posts, aber in diesem Falle würde es mich echt interessieren.

----------

## SvenFischer

Mich interessiert es auch!

----------

## gekko247

Moin, Moin,

hatte OSS4 mit MCP61 Onboard Soundkarte   :Evil or Very Mad:   unter Debian getestet.

Hat alles wunderbar funktioniert. Nach dem Kauf einer ordentlicher Soundkarte ist OSS4 wieder runtergeflogen.

Ist

```
sh /usr/lib/oss/build/install.sh
```

ohne Fehler durchgelaufen?

Grüße Frank

----------

## a.forlorn

Hab das ebuild, das hier im Forum unter dem X-Fi Thread ist, am Laufen - ohne Probleme soweit. Xine, mplayer und NWN laufen damit soweit - mehr Sound brauch ich nicht unter Linux.  :Wink: 

----------

